# Design the new icon for the chat client contest



## edX (Jan 7, 2003)

well, as most of you have noticed, we have our own dedicated irc chat client for the site. we ended up using an icon that fryke threw together at the last minute. it looks good, but we need something better. Chevy  and i had done one that didn't look too good at a large size. Fryke's looks kinda nondescript when small. 

we need a distinctive icon that will stand out and look sharp at all sizes. one that reflects an os x chat client. i suppose the sky is pretty much the limit here but please don't just use apple icons and logos with a sight change. it would be ok to incorporate in them in a background way, but be sure at least 20-50% of it is changed.

in a few weeks, when we have some good submissions, we will have a vote of site members and let them decide which one to use. or if we get enough of them, we change the icon with version changes.

what do you get out of it? nothing but the satisfaction of seeing your icon on a distributed piece of software. the pride of accomplishment. the praise of your fellow members.

more details about format of submissions and such will be forthcoming, but start thinking and playing with ideas now. we want our icon to be one of the best on the net


----------



## JetwingX (Jan 19, 2003)

um well i guess this is ok
if anyone wants to tweek it PM, IM, or E-mail me and i'll send you the .PSD version of it


----------



## Captain Code (Jan 20, 2003)

I'd like to make a suggestion if I may.  If your icon is not square, try to make it transparent around the contour of the icon, so it will look like most other OSX icons.

3D-looking icons are always good too


----------



## mdnky (Jan 20, 2003)

Need to work on clarity of text in smaller sizes.

Comments, suggestions, etc., etc...?


----------



## JetwingX (Jan 20, 2003)

*Captain Code* -  eh, i just put it out there fro the tweeking 

*mdnky* - get rid of the drop shadow of the origional image 

do someting with the text... kinda plain
i like the top one but stick with a white/gray/black theme and get rid of the blue


----------



## phatcactus (Jan 21, 2003)

Here's a rough sketch of mine...





Is it the Mac OS logo or a talk baloon?!  The world may NEVER KNOW...
- Brian


----------



## edX (Jan 21, 2003)

ok, here is a rough of the one Chevy and i put together. yes, we know it needs less pixelation at the larger sizes and that can be done if people like it.


----------



## Trip (Jan 21, 2003)

Whatever...


----------



## phatcactus (Jan 21, 2003)

I think I finished mine.






I like it now.  

- Brian

EDIT:  Eh, scratch that.  I still wanna make that blue gradient at the bottom a little less opaque.  And I dunno about the aqua-ness of that chat balloon...


----------



## edX (Jan 21, 2003)

Brain and anybody else - keep in mind we want something that will look good when scrunched down in the dock as well as full size on the drive. so while your design is nice, you need the inner graphics to be larger in proportion to the background, or more simply - less border  the original proportion you had in your rough was good.


----------



## dlloyd (Jan 21, 2003)

Correct me if I am wrong, but I think that Brian just added the background at the last moment to give the icon something to be on top of, I think that the actual icon is just the chat bubble and smiley face part.


----------



## Inline_guy (Jan 21, 2003)

Maybe something like this!

Matthew

P.S.  This is an old icon I made for another app on my computer... I didn't feel like making a new one! ;-)


----------



## phatcactus (Jan 21, 2003)

Right you are, dlloyd.  It's a regular 128x icon.  Looks quite nice in my dock, too, if I do say so myself.  

- Brian


----------



## edX (Jan 22, 2003)

ok, my misunderstanding. i gueess i'm thinking these should be sumittled just as they would appear. if it's transparent around the icon, it should be white as displayed. i find the texture behind it to be distracting as compared to his rough.


----------



## TommyWillB (Jan 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Trip _
> *Whatever...
> 
> 
> ...


 Cool... 
Maybe I'd add some text "chatting", but this is my favorite so far!


----------



## adambyte (Jan 22, 2003)

I especially like the one by phatcactus.... I love the simplicity, and the Mac logo turned sideways for two uses. 

...too bad I still can't get the chat client working through my school connection! bah!


----------



## dlloyd (Jan 22, 2003)

Hey, maybe I'll have a go at one later today! I'll use Fireworks, no Photoshop or anything, but Fireworks does A LOT, I haven't _not_ been able to do anything I wanted on there yet.
Anyway, look for mine later today.

PS, I have done a lot of experimentation with Aqua things, so mine will probably be very 'candyish'.
PPS, I don't use the client, I use XChat. Does mine still count?


----------



## twister (Jan 22, 2003)

I wanted to get an idea in so i put this together quck this morning.

Twister


----------



## dlloyd (Jan 22, 2003)

Nice, I think I like twister's the best.
BTW twister, where did you get the Apple logo vector?


----------



## twister (Jan 22, 2003)

I took the apple logo and traced it in illustrator.  If you want it i'll give it to you.  

Twister


----------



## dlloyd (Jan 22, 2003)

Would you please? I don't have Illustrator.
You could e-mail it to alexoreo@netscape.net, or you could post it here so everyone could enjoy... 

Thanks!


----------



## twister (Jan 22, 2003)

if you don't have illustrator than it wont do you much good.  Will it?


----------



## Izzy (Jan 22, 2003)

Awesome icon Brian...looks very professional.  Almost like something Apple would make.  

If you don't mind...would you be willing to email it to me?  I'd love to use it regardless of whether or not it's chosen for the chat app.  If it's ok with you my email is LineMech@aol.com


----------



## dlloyd (Jan 22, 2003)

I don't know, but I think Fireworks should be able to open it.


----------



## edX (Jan 22, 2003)

ok, i like the last one as well- except for one thing - it uses unaltered apple logos - copyright infringement. i mean, i realy like the idea myself, but somewho that apple needs to altered enough that it isn't actually apple's apple anymore. same with the X.  up to this point  everyone has done a great job of changing enough of the apple trademark stuff to be ok. this one just needs some more 'disguising'.


----------



## twister (Jan 22, 2003)

Ok here you go.  Remember that this was just a quick trace.  The curves might not be perfect.


----------



## twister (Jan 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by edX _
> *ok, i like the last one as well- except for one thing - it uses unaltered apple logos - copyright infringement. i mean, i realy like the idea myself, but somewho that apple needs to altered enough that it isn't actually apple's apple anymore. same with the X.  up to this point  everyone has done a great job of changing enough of the apple trademark stuff to be ok. this one just needs some more 'disguising'.  *



Oops.  Ok i'll play with it.  When's the deadline for theese things?


----------



## edX (Jan 22, 2003)

not too soon - now that people are finally starting to get with it and submit, i'll certainly make sure we take the time to play with as many ideas as possible.


----------



## dlloyd (Jan 22, 2003)

Garrrr, I had to open Chimera to download your file, twister, Safari just downloaded 'attachment.php' to the desktop. There goes my second Bug!


----------



## dlloyd (Jan 22, 2003)

Opon downloading, I opened it in Fireworks MX, and it said 'Could not complete your request. Please save your Illustrator files in Illustrator 8 format.'
What format did you save it as?


----------



## twister (Jan 22, 2003)

Ok i saved it as Ill 9 format.  I'll do 8 but not for a few hours (gotta wait till lunch)

Hey ED.  Can i use 1/2 of the apple logo?  I had another idea for mine.  Or do you not want me to use the apple logo at all?

Twister


----------



## edX (Jan 22, 2003)

i forget what the exact percentage is, but it's something like 20 to 50% of something must be altered in order to not be theft of someone else's work. so yea, slice it, dice it, add stuff over it, what ever... just change enough of it that it is no longer what apple uses as their trademark or their icons.


----------



## twister (Jan 22, 2003)

Apple logon in illustrator 8 format.  

Twister


----------



## twister (Jan 22, 2003)

Stupid safari timed out before the logo got uploaded. i'll try agian.


----------



## BoneFill (Jan 22, 2003)

For those looking for apple logos and related stuff, just follow the link and have fun...  

the apple collection...


----------



## twister (Jan 22, 2003)

I choped off most of the apples and the X is from the font New York.  Not an apple traced X.

Twister


----------



## edX (Jan 22, 2003)

nice - you got the idea


----------



## phatcactus (Jan 22, 2003)

If you really wanna nice scalable Apple logo, option-shift-K makes one in many fonts.

- Brian


----------



## dlloyd (Jan 22, 2003)

Okay, here is my first attempt:
Please give suggestions, etc.


----------



## twister (Jan 22, 2003)

it'll be hard to read when small (of course so will mine)

Twister


----------



## dlloyd (Jan 22, 2003)

Yes, hmmmm. Well, I'll have another try in a bit.


----------



## mdnky (Jan 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by edX _
> *i forget what the exact percentage is, but it's something like 20 to 50% of something must be altered in order to not be theft of someone else's work. so yea, slice it, dice it, add stuff over it, what ever... just change enough of it that it is no longer what apple uses as their trademark or their icons. *



In all actuality any resemblence can be considered infringement.  The use of the item is more of a consideration here than how "similar" it looks.  

Since this is for a "free" use, and the rule about changing any trademarked/copyrighted logos is in effect, the chances of getting sued are virtually none, but in today's world who knows.


----------



## dlloyd (Jan 22, 2003)

Here is my next try:

PS, How do I make my image display directly in the post? Do I have to upload it somewhere first?


----------



## JetwingX (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by twister _
> *I choped off most of the apples and the X is from the font New York.  Not an apple traced X.
> 
> Twister *


 I Like the top one but make the word bubble going to both of the apples (very nice)


----------



## JetwingX (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlloyd _
> *Here is my next try:
> 
> PS, How do I make my image display directly in the post? Do I have to upload it somewhere first? *



yes


It looks ok but i don't like how OS is in-between the X.


----------



## dlloyd (Jan 23, 2003)

Well, I expect I shall take some flak for the use of the Jaguar X and the Apple logo, but I like this one, and it is very read-able!


----------



## twister (Jan 23, 2003)

looks like advertising for apple.com.  I do like it though!!

Twister


----------



## RPS (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlloyd _
> *Well, I expect I shall take some flak for the use of the Jaguar X and the Apple logo, but I like this one, and it is very read-able! *



off topic.. how did you make that pic? Or did you do it manually>? (not likely)


----------



## dlloyd (Jan 23, 2003)

RPS, do you mean the Jaguar X?
If that is it, I got that from a site that was posted in this thread a while back.


----------



## RPS (Jan 24, 2003)

No I mean the  lined up icons in different sizes with the white background.


----------



## dlloyd (Jan 24, 2003)

Why do you say that is not likely? You underestimate me! 
Anyway, here is version #4, my favorite so far:


----------



## senne (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by twister _
> *I choped off most of the apples and the X is from the font New York.  Not an apple traced X.
> 
> Twister *




this is THE BEST ONE !!


----------



## phatcactus (Jan 27, 2003)

Not to sound mean or pretentious, but text in icons is tacky as hell, not to mention almost always unscalable.  Text belongs under or next to icons, not in them.

</rant>

- Brian


----------



## bigbadbill (Jan 28, 2003)

OK Let me get in here. This would be draft 1. Criticism fully accepted.


----------



## twister (Jan 28, 2003)

I'd say, when you chat you type ;-)  sideways, not up and down.  And i don't know if i like the red outline.

Nice work though, the more we have the nicer it'll be.



Twister


----------



## bigbadbill (Jan 28, 2003)

Ok

Great suggestions. I made both changes. Keep 'em coming!

Here's both on a background


----------



## edX (Jan 28, 2003)

ok, vague idea i've got going here. i'll throw it out and see if anybody can do anything with it. how about something using the blue X and the jag X. somehow overlapped or communicating or superimposed upon each other with something else worked in like bigbadbill did.  not real clear in my head, so i thought i'd see if anybody else could give it life. 

or even say twisters, with one apple face blue and the other jag colored?


----------



## TommyWillB (Jan 28, 2003)

This is a classic case of designers running off to do mockups without first getting clear requirements from their cusomter (edX).


----------



## edX (Jan 28, 2003)

oh no Tommy, the membership as a whole is the client here. we will all be voting on which one to use. i gave the guidelines to start with. i'm just throwing out an idea that i don't really have the ability to pull off. my graphic abilities are very limited. i think we've had some great ones so far and could easily close this and pick a good one. but better to leave it open for awhile longer and see how these ideas grow or if something better is still out there.


----------



## twister (Jan 28, 2003)

Heres another idea.  Not finished but i thought i'd show it.  I'm outta thinking power so i'll see what you all think.

Twister


----------



## bigbadbill (Jan 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by edX _
> *ok, vague idea i've got going here. i'll throw it out and see if anybody can do anything with it. how about something using the blue X and the jag X. somehow overlapped or communicating or superimposed upon each other with something else worked in*



Ed,

Here's what I came up with:


----------



## edX (Jan 29, 2003)

very cool BBB. i think that fits my vague conceptualization proetty well. the red might be a little much again, but one thing is that it seems to keep some recognition at the smaller size which is something several of our attempts have struggled with i think.

of course i always almost always like my own ideas (  ) so maybe someone else's perspective would help as well.


----------



## xyle_one (Jan 29, 2003)

i know that im not a contributing memeber of these forums. i am relatively new. i have lurked in the corners reading, but have yet to really get involved. but i thought i would add my input. or rather, my feeble attempt at an icon. i think the white of the letters will be hard to read on the dock. anyways. everyones icons are looking pretty cool


----------



## edX (Jan 29, 2003)

xyle, not bad for a lurker  

actually i like it alot. i do wonder about the contrast as well. but looking at it gave me another idea - maybe you could try it and see what it looks like.  i'm seeing the whole thing turned up and down and the smiley face above the X, which would then be sideways and resemble the crossed bones on the jolly roger. perhaps it would be better suited to iswipe than our chat client, but it might look pretty cool anyway.

i'll just say again, everybody is doing great stuff. please keep it up


----------



## bigbadbill (Jan 29, 2003)

OK I lost the transparency and borrowed the color scheme from the forum page for the chat bubbles:





V4.1

And although I agree with Ed that his crossbones idea is better suited for iSwipe, I had to make it anywayLOL:


----------



## edX (Jan 29, 2003)

wow, i'm totally impressed BBB!! those both look great. i definitly have my personal favorite so far in the site theme colored X version. and actually putting the 'skull & crossbones' idea on a flag was a touch of minor brillance.


----------



## bigbadbill (Jan 29, 2003)

Thanks much Ed!

I am anxious to see what Twister does with his xbubble design it looks very promising.


----------



## xyle_one (Jan 29, 2003)

keeping with  the color scheme of the forum looks good. 
oh yeah, bbb, nice quote. kevin smith is fookin great


----------



## bigbadbill (Jan 29, 2003)

Ed-
Any chance you can tell me the RGB values for "brown" used on the forum page? My brown is a little off, needs more red ...

----------

xyle_one-
I agree, Kevin Smith is 1 funny MF!


----------



## edX (Jan 29, 2003)

sorry BBB, maybe scottw can answer that. i took a look and couldn't figure out what he calls the current style nor which colors apply to which things. This is still one area of the site that he has total control over and i know nothing about. i think it looks good as is anyway.


----------



## bigbadbill (Jan 29, 2003)

Don't sweat it, I'll just tweak it by eye a little, I just thought if you had the info I may as well get it.


----------



## themacko (Jan 29, 2003)

The dark brown is #9D4610
The light tan is  #EEEAD2


----------



## bigbadbill (Jan 29, 2003)

Thanks Macko, i just realized I could view the source code for the page and it's all right there, but you beat me to it!


----------



## bigbadbill (Jan 29, 2003)

OK-

Tweaked the brown and now even I am happy with it. I included a 32x32 version too so you could see it at its smallest:





*V4.2*


----------



## BoneFill (Jan 29, 2003)

Okay, here is my little contribution, it can be improved somehow.  

If you have any ideas for this just let me know and I'll do it or I can send you or attach a PSD file so you can do it by yourself...


----------



## Ricky (Jan 31, 2003)

Mine's in the photo gallery.   http://www.macosx.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=238
**EDIT!**


----------



## edX (Jan 31, 2003)

hey ricky, you know you can use img code and put it directly in your post once you put it in the gallery, right? 

btw - i like it. good job.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Feb 4, 2003)

Well I saw this thread and had to jump and enter something!


----------



## themacko (Feb 5, 2003)

All you guys have done a really great job on the icons .. I'm impressed (mostly because I have no talent and couldn't make anything to close to what you have).  However, my vote must go with *bigbadbill*'s icon.

I just downloaded the chat app today, do any of you actually go in there and talk?


----------



## senne (Feb 5, 2003)

where can  i download it?


----------



## Captain Code (Feb 5, 2003)

http://macosxchat.sourceforge.net


----------



## twister (Feb 5, 2003)

I go in to chat at times when my computer locks me out of macosx.com but not to often.  It seems my time is VERY short lately.

Twister


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 5, 2003)

as .gif i don't like the look. 
3 versions, with better transparency (png etc) look better. i've got the .psd obviously.


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 5, 2003)

version 2


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 5, 2003)

ver. 3.
i nearly feel like taking a screenshot in photoshop and posting the .pdf ...


----------



## edX (Feb 5, 2003)

ok, i think we've got a lot of great icons to choose from. but just to be sure, i'll leave submissions open thru this sat. - feb. 8. hopefully by sometime early next week i'll have a vote thread set up. we'll let people have a week to vote and then captain code can take the winner and insert it into the next release of the chat client.


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 5, 2003)

ed ... deadlines and in what time = GMT (+1), EST, PST ..?


----------



## edX (Feb 5, 2003)

yea, PST which should mean that those of you ahead of us will have some extra time after your own midnight. basically i will close this thread for a short while to let everyone know the deadline has passed.


----------



## phatcactus (Feb 5, 2003)

Here's the last one then.  Really.  no more.  







Mmm, PNG...

- Brian


----------



## adambyte (Feb 5, 2003)

Yay! I like phatcactus' icon the best. Quite classy, especially with the sideways Mac face.


----------



## twister (Feb 6, 2003)

ok so what's one more.  The x is actually a freware font so i don't know the rules in using it.  

ohh and i'll never get around to fixing or finishing the X bubble.  Sorry no time.

Twister


----------



## edX (Feb 8, 2003)

just a reminder - today is the last day to get them in. wow, these are great!!


----------



## dlloyd (Feb 8, 2003)

Here is my final entry, I know I sorta stole bigbalbill's idea, but hopefully he won't sue me!


----------



## JetwingX (Feb 9, 2003)

so...... how is this going to get voted on ed?


----------

